# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  Ancient DNA T-Y3833 Iberian Peninsula ( De la Rosa )

## Alpenjager

aDNA through modern DNA.


Today, very good news. I have CONFIRMED by Y-DNA testing my whole paternal pedegree until a 1587 marriage!


Perhaps the first Spanish Pedegree and the first Iberian Peninsula Pedegree Confirmed up to date with Y-DNA testing.


>Aside the House of Bourbon that Im not trully sure until what ancestor they have confirmed their pedegree.


>And aside the " Castilla " family from Rubena ( Burgos ) who weakly tested 12 y-STRs for a bunch of members splitted before 1580 and using 0 control samples from the town.


I want to share this with all of you and I hope that more people reach this same Genetic Genealogical Goal.


Today we know the first Y-DNA of an Ancient Iberian individual, my direct paternal ancestor, using modern DNA.


Also, I wish more studies like those published by Sofie Claerhout who inspired me in order to reach this Goal.

Juan De la Rosa Y-DNA Confirmed.png

----------


## torzio

> aDNA through modern DNA.
> 
> 
> Today, very good news. I have CONFIRMED by Y-DNA testing my whole paternal pedegree until a 1587 marriage!
> 
> 
> Perhaps the first Spanish Pedegree and the first Iberian Peninsula Pedegree Confirmed up to date with Y-DNA testing.
> 
> 
> ...


always great news when one goes back that far on their tree

----------


## Salento

If the Bourbon are the Borboni, they were actually French  :Thinking:  before they were Spaniard.
They ruled my area in Italy, but I’m negative for Y3833.

----------


## Alpenjager

I have extended to Autosomal cousins through female lines participating in Genetic Genealogy research.

Juan De la Rosa Y-DNA Confirmed VII.jpg

----------

